
My first time - Thuli
I am a high school drop out . and I can&#x27;t find a job . this is my first time doing all of this .
======
CyberFonic
Why did you drop out of high school? Did you find the teaching system too
slow? or did you just find other things that were more interesting?

Without specifics, the only practical suggestion is for you to identify what
you would like to do and then pick employers who need that skill and offer to
work as an unpaid intern for a month be considered for a paying job.

Or you could go an learn something that interests you and then pretty much do
the same thing. Generally, jobs are only for those who can demonstrate some
value to the potential employer.

------
novahawg
Do all you can to find a skill in tech that you can build off of and get
better at. No better place to get started in an area where an idea can carry
you forward in many ways.

------
stevekemp
What proactive steps have you taken to attempt to find a job? What are your
skills? Where are you located?

This post is kinda sad to read, because I want you to find a job and support
yourself, but at the same time you've made the least possible amount of
effort. It's almost like you're standing around wondering why nobody has
spontaneously chosen to give you a job.

------
kazishariar
You need to find what you love doing, and love doing it!

In hindsight, look within see what tickles your fancy minus the yolo([money,
cars, hoes,] mindset) realize YOLO(). And what would be meaningful for you
during that short amount of time. It's all you have, might as well use it
sustainably.

Hey and after that, find out where you live, the people you know, and the
effort (as in the drive) -that it will take in order for you to achieve your
most sustainable self. Then break everything down, use the pomodoro method,
use kanban, heck tic-tac-toe if it helps and work out your doings. Start -and
don't stop, you can't really can you? You love doing it. So always remember
the first part, that's important. ;-)

-Find out what you love doing, and then just love doing it. As you're doing what you love, something's worthwhile.

I remember when I was like 11, logging into efnet, joining #linux, and asking
to be taught everything. And everyone was like here... haha, and here we are.
God speed! And Gluck!

